# Changing UK driving license for Greek one.



## Byronicus (Dec 28, 2020)

Anybody know what you need to do to change my UK diving license for a Greek one? I am living in Athens.


----------



## Mintpenguin (Jan 4, 2021)

I think KEP do this... You will need appointment. (have passport with you) 
Sorry for second hand info, but a friend tells me there is a lot of stuff to sort before this appt. .... UK licence needs to be officially translated. He had to get DVLA to produce letter saying all the info on the licence was correct. There used to be a rule that you had to wait 185 days after residency cert date, but I don't know how thats affected by Brexit. 
There is an application form of course and you need 1x correct sized photo... Might be 35mmx45mm but I'm not sure. 

He needed a certificate of good health and satisfactory eye test.


----------



## Mintpenguin (Jan 4, 2021)

Health and eye test had to be by Dr's approved by Transport department. 

Letter from DVLA also had to be translated. 

I've just read something about proof of payment of stamp duty... But I don't under stand that.... 

It could be that the rules have changed, so maybe you could get a KEP appointmet and they will let you know.


----------

